# Theraband suitability



## Boardcutboy (Sep 21, 2013)

Would theraband black be too strong for a 13 year old?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

You could probably pulle three layers with some practice. That would be more than enough for rocks and ammo up to half inch.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thera black is easy pulling and fast. Gold or silver would work also. Just cut the width accordingly to match the shooter and ammo.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im assuming youre the 13 year old boy


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Therablack is not too strong for a 13 year old, assuming that the 13 year old is you and the bands are cut to an average width/length.

If it is a friend of a friend we're talking about here.... that's a different story.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

It depends


----------



## Boardcutboy (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes....... I'm the 13 year old. -_- I was just wondering if it would be too strong. I'm quite strong for my age.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Boardcutboy said:


> Yes....... I'm the 13 year old. -_- I was just wondering if it would be too strong. I'm quite strong for my age.


regular #64 and up office rubber bands have a stronger pull and are thicker than your average cut theraband black. can you pull a #64 rubber band ? have you considered using rubber bands for bands ?


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

my grandsons have no problem pulling bands or tubes ... and the youngest started when he was 2 and my wife taught him using acorns for ammo


----------

